# One Fur All, the newest Washington Furmeet!



## Chex (Oct 24, 2008)

SharakoLunarWolf and I have started up and plan to continue to organize the newest furmeet around Lynnwood, Everett and North Seattle,

*One Fur All!*

We've also started an LJ community (http://community.livejournal.com/onefurall/)
and a Yahoo Group (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/onefurall/)
so we can keep in contact and let everyone know what's going on.

We already have tons of fun things planned, but we're always looking for more ideas. Feel free to contribute!


As for our first meet, we've asked around and discovered that Madagascar 2 is going to be showing at the Alderwood 7 Cinema (not the Loews, but the other, small theatre northwest of the mall,) so we decided to make that our first meet, on *November 14*.

Sharako called ahead and due to dark theaters and crowded areas, masks are not allowed (which means no full fursuits,) however, you can wear tails, ears, face paint and whatnot. If you do want to suit, it's probably better to think about doing it after the movie.

We'll post again once the date gets closer and we've decided on a showtime. For now, give us some input! Let us know if you'd like to come, and anything else you'd love to do at OFA.

Thanks a ton, guys, and I hope to see you there!

~ Chex


----------

